# Mountain bike shoes vs basic skate shoes



## Reptiles&Dinosaurs (Feb 24, 2021)

I've always just used an old pair of sneakers for mtb, but my feet are feeling the need for something better. Does anybody out there ride mtb in skate boarding shoes? Seems like a basic pair of Vans or DC skate shoes could be had for $50 vs the $100+ fora pair of mtb specific shoes.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

i used to ride in vans for the most part but the added stiffness that proper mtb shoes provide makes longer rides much better. also if you shop around you can get a good comfy pair of mtb shoes for under 100 bucks.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

if you are just casually riding on fairly smooth stuff, then wear whatever floats your boat.

But the faster you go and on chunkier terrain, the more you'll come to appreciate purpose-built mtb shoes. shoes that are too flexy with insufficient midsole padding will give you some serious foot fatigue when you're absorbing repeated hits on a fast section of trail.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

I rode with a pair of Vans Classics for a year. Tore through the fabric, wore out the soles, and stubbed my toes too many times to count. Finally broke down and bought a pair of Crank Bro's Stamps. Yeah they weren't cheap. But the stiffer soles are less fatiguing, the stronger shells protect more, and they'll very comfy to walk in still. 

Buy once, cry once. You can spend $50 every 8 months on Vans, or just bite the bullet and buy one pair of shoes that will last you 3 times longer.


----------



## Troll on a Bike (Feb 12, 2021)

I wear the "Vans" shoes they sell at Walmart. I haven't had any problems with them and are less than $20.


----------



## Hodo (Sep 30, 2014)

+1 for proper MTB shoes. I have done and still do the skate shoe thing from time to time. The issue they leave me with is cramps in my arches from my foot trying to wrap around the pedal when I'm smashing up a hill.

No such issues when I wear my 5.10's.


----------



## Alf-NH (Mar 9, 2018)

Five ten shoes changed the way I ride. There's no going back for me now. The stiffness and grip are unreal!


----------



## vanderzee (Mar 18, 2021)

MTB shoes, even for platform pedals without the cleats/clips?


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

It's personal preference but things like arch support, heel cup, toe protection, midsole pedal platform, and of course sticky rubber make a dedicated flat shoe will worth the extra money. Prices are getting crazy though. I want the new 2fo which msrp at 160! When I started riding flats impacts sold for 90 bucks. Inflation does not account for the price increase, nor does materials used. In fact we get thinner sticky rubber soles these days that chunks out faster. More money, shorter life span, progress!

You can find a dedicated shoe that isn't popular greatly discounted. As long as it doesn't say 5.10 you've got a good chance of scoring a deal especially on a recently discontinued model. Even the crappiest sticky rubber flat shoe will grip better than a skate shoe. The market is flooded with flat shoes, many of which don't sell well. There are some great deals out there for someone that isn't stuck on brand or shoe model.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

vanderzee said:


> MTB shoes, even for platform pedals without the cleats/clips?


yes, there are purpose-built MTB shoes for platform pedals


----------



## Big Fil (Nov 5, 2014)

I rode vans when I first started riding MTB. Buy some MTB specific shoes and your shins will thank you for for them. There is a night and day difference in the amount of grip you get as well as added sole stiffness.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I have ridden vans on occasion but don't really care for it, and $100-150 for a good pair of mtb shoes is not bad in my opinion. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

A couple of posters have said that wear what is comfy for you. If you are asking, I'd be willing to bet you might be thinking about trying out a mtb specific shoe. I say go for it and then decide. That being said, I ride vans here on the east coast where there is a great amount of chunk.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I've tried vans and DC, don't seem to perform as well as 5.10 freeriders.

Sometimes you can find last year's model on clearance.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reptiles&Dinosaurs (Feb 24, 2021)

I rode vans when I first started riding MTB. Buy some MTB specific shoes and your shins will thank you for for them. There is a night and day difference in the amount of grip you get as well as added sole stiffness.
[/QUOTE]
Been nursing my shins since my last ride a few days ago...sounds like good advice.


----------



## Reptiles&Dinosaurs (Feb 24, 2021)

Thanks for all the great advice guys!


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

vanderzee said:


> MTB shoes, even for platform pedals without the cleats/clips?


Approach shoes just for walking a long incline?
Trail running shoes just for running off-road?
Shoes just for running on pavement only?

Pure sillyness.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

I usually ride clipless, but I have a pair of flats and a pair of Vans I will sometimes use. The Vans are fine on easier and shorter rides. But after around a hour of wearing Vans on a normal ride my feet start to hurt. They are just too flexible and the platform pedal isn't large enough. Maybe if I had smaller feet or spent more time standing around it wouldn't be as big of a problem. The grip is definitely better than running or hiking shoes. So if that's all you have then give them a try. But I imagine the MTB specific shoes would be better.


----------

